# Marry in US or Germany



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

I am engaged to a German national. Is it easier to marry in Germany or in the US? Will she need a visa if we want to marry in the US? We are not staying in the US, so we won't need a visa for her to stay in the states.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

On the basis of strong anecdotal evidence - much, much easier to get married in the US. Lots of Germans marrying non-Germans do the deed in Denmark rather than Germany, to cut down the red tape. 

Don't quote me on this but it's probably okay for the German half to just show up in the US as a tourist, get married, and leave again.

Do ensure that you have all the necessary paperwork from the marriage to get your residence permit etc. once you move to Germany (or wherever else in the EU).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The actual process of getting married is easier in the US. But if you go there specifically to get married, make very sure that she is carrying "proof" of her intention to return to Germany after the ceremony. (Evidence of a job back there, your rental contract, return tickets etc.)

Also, make sure to check the German requirements for you to change your status or get the appropriate visa as the spouse of a German citizen. Depending on what your current status is, they may expect you to re-apply for a visa on the change in status.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

I got married in Germany to my German husband and I still believe it's a million times easier to get married here as long as you bring all the correct forms with you when you move, (along with apostilles) and as long as you're quick about applying for a residence permit. I brought along an original birth certificate and single status certificate signed by a notary in the US, both I had translated after I was in Germany and we went to the Bürgerbüro and the man scanned all my documents, explained the Oklahoma/German marriage laws to us and set up a date for us to get married. Nothing hard at all about it! 

Getting married in the US would be quicker since you're not staying there, but you would still have to go through all the residence permit stuff when you move to Germany. Just a lot of unnecessary stress.

I moved to Germany in Jan. '11 and we were already married by July that year, so that kinda tells you how quickly everything goes with the address registration, residence permit, document translations, etc. I highly suggest moving to and then marrying in Germany.


----------



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

The_Okie said:


> I got married in Germany to my German husband and I still believe it's a million times easier to get married here as long as you bring all the correct forms with you when you move, (along with apostilles) and as long as you're quick about applying for a residence permit. I brought along an original birth certificate and single status certificate signed by a notary in the US, both I had translated after I was in Germany and we went to the Bürgerbüro and the man scanned all my documents, explained the Oklahoma/German marriage laws to us and set up a date for us to get married. Nothing hard at all about it!
> 
> Getting married in the US would be quicker since you're not staying there, but you would still have to go through all the residence permit stuff when you move to Germany. Just a lot of unnecessary stress.
> 
> I moved to Germany in Jan. '11 and we were already married by July that year, so that kinda tells you how quickly everything goes with the address registration, residence permit, document translations, etc. I highly suggest moving to and then marrying in Germany.


Do you remember what documents you had to bring to Germany to get the residence permit?


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

Well since I moved I brought every single important document along with me in my carry on for the flight over. From what all I recall they said to bring a valid passport, passport photo (no older than 6 months...you can get those about anywhere pretty cheap), proof of income/unemployment. They can always ask for other documents. And I believe they made me go and complete a German proficiency test beforehand. They'll automatically enroll you into an integrations course UNLESS you speak German fluently with them! I made the big mistake of being all timid around them while my husband did the talking and they assumed I knew no German. Luckily after writing them a letter they canceled my 'Verpflichtung'-'requirement'. And if you don't know German then no biggie...the course is rather affordable, about 135 Euros per quarter I think. 

Perhaps there's a way to get around this....you could maybe have your fiance hit up her local 'Ausländeramt' to tell them about your situation so they can put you in the right direction. I, personally, moved to Germany, immediately registered and got my residence permit in my maiden name. After we married I reapplied for a new permit so my name would change and so it'd come with a work permit. Seems stressful, but was a walk in the park compared to my husband's B-2 tourist visa for the US, haha.


----------

